# K9 Time



## Carcass (May 14, 2008)

OK, how many dog lovers out there? I train dogs for a living {obedience/protection} & own two Belgian Malinois, m/f, both pedigree. My male was imported from o/s and my girl is from a breeder in the southern highlands. I love "em all so tell us about your Rottie, Staffy, mutt or whatever!


----------



## Tatelina (May 14, 2008)

Lucky you! Where abouts do you work? How did you get into that anyway? Did you have to do any training courses? And ofcourse...where are the pics of your dogs?! 

These are my gorgeous mongrels...










...rescued from the green dream. <3 <3


----------



## rmcneill (May 14, 2008)

ohhh i have always always wanted a Malinois!! Arnt they just amazing, you are living my dream LOL really want to get into dog training!!! I decided to get a amstaff but im sure i will extend my brood one day!!! Actually tonight is my first training session with Storm, its an hour private lesson then after that she will start group lessons, for basic obediance!! ahh im a bit nervouse since we havent really done anything yet!!!


----------



## rmcneill (May 14, 2008)

Lets all pray that little stormy does ok tonight!!!! i will tell you all how she does when i get home!!


----------



## Tatelina (May 14, 2008)

rmcneill said:


> Lets all pray that little stormy does ok tonight!!!! i will tell you all how she does when i get home!!



Prays should be left for serious matters imo. What you need is preparation.


----------



## rmcneill (May 14, 2008)

Tatelina said:


> Prays should be left for serious matters imo. What you need is preparation.




Maybe... imo Prays are for everyday whether small or big. I have done a little prep but since she cant go outside yet we a restricted to the back yard, and i have a big APBT running around which makes it hard for her to concerntrate


----------



## Possum (May 14, 2008)

Good luck little Stormy 
Tatelina what is the funny little fellow on the bottom pic crossed with?
I have two Mini Foxie boys and they are lots of crazy fun. Don't have any pics at work but I will find some at home later.


----------



## dintony (May 14, 2008)

This is my 11 month old baby boy. 

Kannicky.


----------



## Possum (May 14, 2008)

Holy smokes :O he is not exactly little.......


----------



## dintony (May 14, 2008)

Mcneil... Do you have any pics of your APBT?


----------



## Tatelina (May 14, 2008)

Possum said:


> Tatelina what is the funny little fellow on the bottom pic crossed with?


A seal.  I have no idea. She was found heavily pregnant wondering the streets of Blacktown with another similar looking one heavily pregnant. Very suspicious. But I just say she's a bitzer.  Bits of everything.


----------



## Tatelina (May 14, 2008)

dintony said:


> This is my 11 month old baby boy.
> 
> Kannicky.



I love danes.  So gorgeous.


----------



## rmcneill (May 14, 2008)

dintony said:


> Mcneil... Do you have any pics of your APBT?



I do! but i have to aposogize he doesnt look very good, i just found out last week my baby boy has cancer


----------



## freerider (May 14, 2008)

This is my sidekick kendra
Purebreed Black German shepard...
Never leave home without her ,she is my guard wolf


----------



## ssssmithy (May 14, 2008)

this is our little girl misty


----------



## Tatelina (May 14, 2008)

freerider said:


> This is my sidekick kendra
> Purebreed Black German shepard...
> Never leave home without her ,she is my guard wolf



Beeeautiful!! She must be quite tall yes?


----------



## Ristof (May 14, 2008)

I have two dogs
The male Den is a Cocker Spaniel X Lab
The female Misty is a Fox Terrier X Blue Heeler 

I took Den to puppy training and he went from not walking on the lead to being really good. I had this guy sitting and shaking hand / Paw buy the time he was about 10weeks old. He got to the point that he wouldn't eat untill I shook his paw. He is now 4
We got misty from the pound about 1 - 2 years ago, she is about 3 and is tough as nails. We got her to keep Den company doing the day when we weren't home. Since we got her his obediance has drop a little because of her. I feel I am not going to punish him for not listening when she hardly does. For a pound dog she is quite good. 
I can let them out of the yard off the lead and they both run to the local primary school which is basically next door, throw the ball around for about 30min - 1 hr (depends on when they get buggard) and then I just turn around and start walking home and they beat me home waiting at the gate to get back in.

Sorry don't have any pics of them, at work


----------



## freerider (May 14, 2008)

Tatelina said:


> Beeeautiful!! She must be quite tall yes?



Yeah she is rather tall bout 35kg's at 18months old


----------



## CassM (May 14, 2008)

This was my little girl, pure bred Cavalier King Charles Spaniel, she passed away in Feb.

Hoping to get a German Shepard soon!!


----------



## Ristof (May 14, 2008)

Sorry to hear

Hope all goes well with getting a German Shepard


----------



## Dipcdame (May 14, 2008)

OMG! Tatelina, one of my dogs looks just like yours in the second pic, except he has brown on him too! Legs the same, and long bodied, yet his sister is bormal build...their Mum must have had a few partners, the tart!!!! He doesn't have a single brain cell in his body! My other dog at the moment is a beautiful, gentle shepherd cross english Mastiff. A babysitter to my young granddaughters, yet scared of thunderstorms!!!!! 

We used to own two wonderful Border Collies (the best breed EVER!!) They made hubby and I look so good, we ended up as Obedience instructors for the club!!!!!!!


----------



## thals (May 14, 2008)

Somebody mention dog lovers??  hehe I've had quite a few furry friends over the years, and currently just have my beautiful APBT girl Scarling who just over 2 years old. 

Have pics of all my babies in my album on this site so feel free to browse pics, way too many to post here lol

btw Carcass just wondering how you got into taht line of work as I was looking into getting into dog training myself though more in the lines of protection/police dog training??

Was told to start out with basic dog obedience training to build up the fundamental aspects,and then to concentrate on protection training I was told there were no courses in VIC and that I'd have to study interstate to get into training guard/personal protectiondogs  Was just wondering if you knew of any alternatives??


----------



## rmcneill (May 14, 2008)

ahhh i just got home with little storm!! She did GREAT! im so proud of her she was so good, after our private lesson we stayed around to watch the next class which she will be in soon! and storm sat on my lap and watched to get used to noises and other dogs, and then she fell asleep lol! so we came home


----------



## RedEyeGirl (May 14, 2008)

We have a pure bred Lab(Bisciut) and a maltese X unknown(Bozo) .since at mums work his owner is dying of Cancer and we took him home only had him for 2 nites


----------



## kakariki (May 14, 2008)

I have always had G Sheps but 18 months ago we rescued this " little chap" He is now my security! He doesn't let anyone in the front gate unless I'm there & open it. Still have a Shepherd as well but she will be my last. My O/H used to breed Bullies so we'll go for one of those next. We love Aragorn to bits but he is a bit big!! He is a 2yo Dane X Bull Mastiff. The shepherd is Dana. She is 7 yo now & 3 years ago came to Qld with us in a Starwagon! We had no probs getting a tent site at the caravan parks which surprised us! Our dogs love coming camping too.


----------



## Zdogs (May 14, 2008)

Here Is my crew of 5

Ziggy and Kira, Zara and Jet, and Zeiba @ training


----------



## dpeica (May 14, 2008)

pythonrockchik1 said:


> Was told to start out with basic dog obedience training to build up the fundamental aspects,and then to concentrate on protection training I was told there were no courses in VIC and that I'd have to study interstate to get into training guard/personal protectiondogs  Was just wondering if you knew of any alternatives??



Try this site. I'm fairly sure that they do training by correspondance but that they are also in Vic...unless its another place that I'm thinking of...
http://www.ndtf.net.au/new/html/trainer_courses.html

-tatelina


----------



## pythonmum (May 14, 2008)

My pooches are my avatar. Fang is a shih tzu x maltese we got from DoggieRescue and Sasha is a rottie I got from another APS member. Fang doesn't compete in obedience, but has done photo shoots and a commercial. Sasha has the potential to do well in dog trials, but I don't have the time to work to such a picky standard. Both are certified pet therapy dogs with Velma's Pets As Therapy. We visit aged care facilities and I am deeply involved in training new volunteers + helping them train their dogs.

For those wanting to get into training, contact your local dog training club and rock up regularly. If you don't know what is in your area, the Canine Council keeps lists. 

I'm a volunteer instructor in my local club. We did a great training course organised by the club, but with outside speakers who work in a variety of training jobs such as zoos (Peta Clarke) or professional trainers (Steve Austin). You learn every time you teach and work with different people and dogs. It also makes you appreciate your own dogs! Trainers from our club have gone on to work in kennels and zoos, so local clubs are a great place to build your skills.


----------



## Miss B (May 14, 2008)

Monty and Malibu, Cavalier King Charles Spaniels (both 3 years old):






Kataan, my OH's Siberian Husky:






We've also got a little red-and-white Husky puppy arriving in 2 weeks  She's only 6 weeks old at the moment.


----------



## Gecko_ProCs (May 14, 2008)

Nice Dogs everyone
here's my two 

*Peg:* is a 16yr old dobermann x border collie
and
*Cody: *3yr old pure bred border collie


----------



## dragon lady (May 14, 2008)

cant put pics up yet...story of my life...but
have a female Staffy x Pug......she looks like a pug...but size of a large staffy....cute!..Candy is 14yrsold
& ide swear she has ADHD!
my male is a Fox Terrier x Pomeranian- Cha wau wau ..how do you spell it?...Hunter is 7yrs old...looks like a fox....man he doesnt live up to his name...the female rules the yard!...& he is scared of the rabbits,g/pigs, cats & reptiles!!


----------



## kakariki (May 14, 2008)

Chihuahua...... hahahaha. " Me Hunter " he says. " No, you chicken! " say the rabbits, pigs etc hahahaha. My boy is the same! He scares everyone who comes to my house out the front BUT, take him out into the backyard  ! He's knocked me over in his rush to run from our rooster, Bob!!


----------



## sarah_m (May 14, 2008)

These are my 2 year old malteliers (cavalier x maltese) Binder (brown/white, male) and Tezarli (black/white, female). They are brother and sister.


----------



## Miss B (May 15, 2008)

Ugh, don't get me started on designer breeds :lol:

Cavoodles, Schnoodles, Labradoodles, Daschoodles, Groodles, sorry but these are not breeds of dog! People love to cross two different dogs and whack a fancy new label on the offspring, then charge ridiculous amounts of money for them ('designer' puppies often cost as much, or more - than purebred, pedigreed pups). 

In fact just recently I saw a breeder advertise their Shih Tzu x Poodle pups as "****tipoos" - no joke :shock:


----------



## Pythons Rule (May 15, 2008)

I've got 2 pure siberian huskies thats where hopeing for a successful mating this heat just gone. fingers crossed. Nitro is my OH's male he is a copper and white, and Keysha my female she's choc/red and white.

sorry I can't post pic's.


----------



## Ishah (May 15, 2008)

Miss B said:


> Ugh, don't get me started on designer breeds :lol:
> 
> Cavoodles, Schnoodles, Labradoodles, Daschoodles, Groodles, sorry but these are not breeds of dog! People love to cross two different dogs and whack a fancy new label on the offspring, then charge ridiculous amounts of money for them ('designer' puppies often cost as much, or more - than purebred, pedigreed pups).
> 
> In fact just recently I saw a breeder advertise their Shih Tzu x Poodle pups as "****tipoos" - no joke :shock:


 
Damn right:lol:! I totally agree! I saw a "mutt" (some sort of "oodle"...maybe a chidoodle???:lol advertised in a petshop for $600+:shock:! I nearly died! Must of been the designer name they gave it...

Here's our dogs: 





Ishah (4yrs) Purebred Rotty - Mine




Taya (11yrs?) Rotty x Black Lab - The Family's




Ella (3yrs?) Ridgeback x Bull-something - My Brothers




Diesel (2yrs) Rotty x Great Dane/Bull Mastiff - Ishah's son...Mine

Me loves my Rotties!:lol:...They would have to be my favourite breed!


----------



## ishka (May 15, 2008)

Miss B said:


> Ugh, don't get me started on designer breeds :lol:
> 
> Cavoodles, Schnoodles, Labradoodles, Daschoodles, Groodles, sorry but these are not breeds of dog! People love to cross two different dogs and whack a fancy new label on the offspring, then charge ridiculous amounts of money for them ('designer' puppies often cost as much, or more - than purebred, pedigreed pups).



Ahh Miss B, we can always trust you to come out with a sensible post... well said!

Putting two different breeds of dog together and thinking up a cute name for the pups doesn't make these dogs a breed in the same way putting a woma and a ball python together doesn't make the offspring a new species... they are a cross... nothing more.

Sadly, as Miss B stated these crossbreds are nothing more than a many making venture for most people that breed them and not only are the prices they charge outrageous but the breeders don't put in the effort of selective breeding and health testing that good purebred breeders do (well at least I am yet to see one that does). Not only that but a good number of these "designer dogs" are produced by puppy farms who keep their dogs in appauling conditions and breed their dogs to death only to sell the pups into petshops and personally there is no way i would be supporting that by buying a pup. I find it amazing how years ago a labrador poodle cross was worth about a hundred dollars (because they was considered a mutt) yet now that someone has put a fancy name on them people are willing to pay big dollars for one.

Anyway.... here's my boy.
Olaf, purebred black great dane.... talking about giving a dog a fancy name and charging the earth for a pup, i wonder how much pups would be worth if i called him a hypermelanistic great dane


----------



## redbellybite (May 15, 2008)

well i got 2 mongrels ,1 is a staffy cross,the other is a kelpie cross both are beautiful and then i got my ped he is a maltese ........my dogs are treated with respect but still like dogs (except the maltese he is my babbbbbby)


----------



## venus (May 15, 2008)

Gorgeous dogs, they are my first love. 


McNeill, Stormy is gorgeous, love the Amstaffs. Sorry to hear about your Pitty, what kind of cancer does he have?

Freerider, your GSD Kendra is beautiful. 

CassM, sorry to hear about your Cav passing away, she looked like a lovely dog.

Kakariki, your boy Aragorm is built like a tank, and hes handsome too. 

Ishka, Olaf is a beautiful looking Dane.

ZDogs, do your crew eat you out of house and home? lol


Im owned by 2 dogs. 
One is a purebreed mutt  , rescued from the local pound about 6 years ago as a 2 year old. I _think_ he has some daschund, JR & staffy in him. 

And my Staffy girl. She is 2, I was lucky enough to adopt her from an interstate rescue group as a 9 week old pup. The mother had been dumped heavily pregnant and had a litter of 5 gorgeous staffies.


----------



## scorps (May 15, 2008)

rmcneill said:


> I do! but i have to aposogize he doesnt look very good, i just found out last week my baby boy has cancer




sorry to hear about his sickness just one thing hes no pure pred aye?


----------



## Trouble (May 15, 2008)

I have one.. his name is Jetz and he's an English Mastif x Labrador... he's a big sook tho:lol:









Love the purbreds you guys have too!!


----------



## thals (May 15, 2008)

dpeica said:


> Try this site. I'm fairly sure that they do training by correspondance but that they are also in Vic...unless its another place that I'm thinking of...
> http://www.ndtf.net.au/new/html/trainer_courses.html
> 
> -tatelina



Thanks for the link, but that's the place I contacted originally and said they offer the basic training courses only, and that the other courses to do with protection/guard training weren't even available in VIC due to the legislation?? Which I thought was strange, but that's what they told me.

The other links on their page show places elsewhere in Australia where they do protection training but only as to provide the service to your dog, not for a person wanting to achieve a qualification in that field


----------



## Soldiers_Girl (May 15, 2008)

Oh the Dane is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## rmcneill (May 15, 2008)

scorps said:


> sorry to hear about his sickness just one thing hes no pure pred aye?



Yeah i guess thats what comes with pure's they are not quite as hardy as the mutts!

Ans Venus Dozer has a Mast Cell tumor, it has been removed now so i guess we just ahve to moniter him and look out for future lumps! We got little storm for him because he seemed to be lonely, so now they can play together YAY although at the moment he is not that interested because all she wants to do is bite his face and ears!!


----------



## Elibum (May 15, 2008)

My Pug's 
Fawn is Roxy and the Black one is Astro.


----------



## thals (May 15, 2008)

rmcneill said:


> Yeah i guess thats what comes with pure's they are not quite as hardy as the mutts!
> 
> Ans Venus Dozer has a Mast Cell tumor, it has been removed now so i guess we just ahve to moniter him and look out for future lumps! We got little storm for him because he seemed to be lonely, so now they can play together YAY although at the moment he is not that interested because all she wants to do is bite his face and ears!!



aww hope the old fella is doing ok for now! I can totally identify with the littlies biting the older dogs as my bro got a sheltie pup a few months back and he still to this day pesters my apbt by chewing on her tail, ear and face, anything he can grab hold of, though I must admire her patience with him as shes very gentle back!! God I reckon I woulda gone nuts having to put up with that fluffball 24/7 :shock:


----------



## Zdogs (May 15, 2008)

venus said:


> Gorgeous dogs, they are my first love.
> 
> 
> ZDogs, do your crew eat you out of house and home? lol



Umm, YES! lol

rmcneill, all the best with you're boy,
Ziggy is doing well atm, no signs which Is great.


----------



## rmcneill (May 15, 2008)

Zdogs - no signs for us as well, as far as we know the cancer hasn't spread to his organs, so i guess as long as we cant find lumps and hes feeling good, thats what we want!!
Pythonrock - Dozer is the same, he is so good to her. He just sits thier and lets her bite him for a while and then he just gets up and walks off!!! But i tell him if he would growl at her she would stop but he said he doesnt want to hurt her feelings hahahah

Here they are my two babys ........:lol:


----------



## venus (May 15, 2008)

rmcneill said:


> Yeah i guess thats what comes with pure's they are not quite as hardy as the mutts!
> 
> Ans Venus Dozer has a Mast Cell tumor, it has been removed now so i guess we just ahve to moniter him and look out for future lumps! We got little storm for him because he seemed to be lonely, so now they can play together YAY although at the moment he is not that interested because all she wants to do is bite his face and ears!!



Poor fella, hope he remains clear of any lumps, must be a worry for you.

And typical puppy, always biting ears and legs. My staffy girl still likes to bite my male dog, and she is 2. She chews on his legs, rolls him over, chases him all over the place and rough and tumbles him. When he has had enough though, he will tell her off big time. lol


----------



## Carcass (May 15, 2008)

Tatelina said:


> Lucky you! Where abouts do you work? How did you get into that anyway? Did you have to do any training courses? And ofcourse...where are the pics of your dogs?!
> 
> These are my gorgeous mongrels...
> 
> ...


Champion!!!!!! Anyone who rescues a dog is a legend! I am from Kuranda north of Cairns, I worked at the largest training centre in Sydney for many many years & have owned dogs all my life. There are courses you can do but I have found if you genuinley love and respect dogs they will work for you.


----------



## vinspa (May 15, 2008)

Here is our clan we have 2 border collies ,a staffy(which i cant find photos of) and a douge de bordeaux and we are picking up our new addition (another douge)on tuesday so will post pics when we get home!


----------



## Carcass (May 15, 2008)

Tatelina said:


> Lucky you! Where abouts do you work? How did you get into that anyway? Did you have to do any training courses? And ofcourse...where are the pics of your dogs?!
> 
> These are my gorgeous mongrels...
> 
> ...


I will post some pics of my pooches tonight, cheers


----------



## Carcass (May 15, 2008)

CassM said:


> View attachment 52151
> 
> 
> This was my little girl, pure bred Cavalier King Charles Spaniel, she passed away in Feb.
> ...


Very sorry to hear that, she looked like a very sweet little girl. All the best when you get your Shepherd.


----------



## Carcass (May 15, 2008)

pythonmum said:


> My pooches are my avatar. Fang is a shih tzu x maltese we got from DoggieRescue and Sasha is a rottie I got from another APS member. Fang doesn't compete in obedience, but has done photo shoots and a commercial. Sasha has the potential to do well in dog trials, but I don't have the time to work to such a picky standard. Both are certified pet therapy dogs with Velma's Pets As Therapy. We visit aged care facilities and I am deeply involved in training new volunteers + helping them train their dogs.
> 
> For those wanting to get into training, contact your local dog training club and rock up regularly. If you don't know what is in your area, the Canine Council keeps lists.
> 
> I'm a volunteer instructor in my local club. We did a great training course organised by the club, but with outside speakers who work in a variety of training jobs such as zoos (Peta Clarke) or professional trainers (Steve Austin). You learn every time you teach and work with different people and dogs. It also makes you appreciate your own dogs! Trainers from our club have gone on to work in kennels and zoos, so local clubs are a great place to build your skills.


Steve Austin is a gronk!


----------



## Carcass (May 15, 2008)

All the pics are great!!!! thankyou for sharing


----------



## Carcass (May 15, 2008)

Miss B said:


> Ugh, don't get me started on designer breeds :lol:
> 
> Cavoodles, Schnoodles, Labradoodles, Daschoodles, Groodles, sorry but these are not breeds of dog! People love to cross two different dogs and whack a fancy new label on the offspring, then charge ridiculous amounts of money for them ('designer' puppies often cost as much, or more - than purebred, pedigreed pups).
> 
> In fact just recently I saw a breeder advertise their Shih Tzu x Poodle pups as "****tipoos" - no joke :shock:


I totally agree! Maybe I will cross a Bulldog with a Shih tzu & call "em BULLSHITS!!!!! LOL:lol:


----------



## Carcass (May 15, 2008)

pythonrockchik1 said:


> Somebody mention dog lovers??  hehe I've had quite a few furry friends over the years, and currently just have my beautiful APBT girl Scarling who just over 2 years old.
> 
> Have pics of all my babies in my album on this site so feel free to browse pics, way too many to post here lol
> 
> ...


Try the NATIONAL DOG TRAINERS FEDERATION, althuogh I have seen many people come to where I worked in Sydney with their certificate in dog training & they just did not connect with the dogs at all, I think you"ve either got "it" or you dont, best of luck.


----------



## rmcneill (May 15, 2008)

Thanks for all the good wishes for Dozer, i will tell him when i get home from work! i bet he will give me one of those classic APBT/AST smiles!!!


----------



## CassM (May 15, 2008)

Hey guys,

Thanks heaps for your comments about my baby girl, Sass, yeah I was pretty shattered when she passed, but shes not suffering anymore.

I'd recommend a Cav to anybody who wants a small dog. They have the most sweet natures you can imagine. 

Thanks for the best wishes with the Shep too!


----------



## pythonmum (May 15, 2008)

Carcass said:


> Steve Austin is a gronk!


 
Doesn't mean you can't learn from him! He's an entertaining speaker and has tried just about every training method around. I picked up a few gems which really helped my training. Even the worst trainer can teach you something - if only what to avoid!

Miss B - I totally agree about the "designer dogs". Our little bloke is one of them, but we got him from doggierescue because some twit didn't realise what was involved in keeping a dog! It always rots my socks that a well-bred dog is cheaper than a pet shop "designer dog". The irony for me is that I got Fang from a rescue organisation, but he is featured in the book "Designer Dogs". I happily did the photo shoots and didn't mention that he was a rescue mutt.


----------



## TWENTY B (May 15, 2008)

this is my 13yo amstaff bitch Arabella
only problem with staffies, they are to smart for thier own good:lol:


----------



## wiz-fiz (May 15, 2008)

rmcneill said:


> ohhh i have always always wanted a Malinois!! Arnt they just amazing, you are living my dream LOL really want to get into dog training!!! I decided to get a amstaff but im sure i will extend my brood one day!!! Actually tonight is my first training session with Storm, its an hour private lesson then after that she will start group lessons, for basic obediance!! ahh im a bit nervouse since we havent really done anything yet!!!


 
don't worry about it, it's a snap, I did it with my energetic psyco I call squiggy(my mut that is border collie X Kelpie X little terriers like maltese terrier sort of thing, plus when shes being really annoying I can call her a bitch!) and havn't started with roo(another energetic mut(got him from the pound but the back half of him is the exact same as squiggy exept for a white dot(my cat aslo has a white dot around his tail!))).

don't have a digital camera with me(my mums got it in sydney) so got no pics, but if I get some they will be very blurry(whenever someone in the family goes near them they start jumping up wanting attention!)


----------



## sweetangel (May 15, 2008)

Here are my beautiful girls.

Millie (wheaten and white border collie) 2yrs

Cindy (black and white border collie) 4yrs


----------



## Lewy (May 15, 2008)

Our babies. Rotty x cattle (oldy - Ube) and bull mastiff / ridgeback / bullarab (pup - Nugget). The muddy paws and face on Nugget were from the joys of digging in the nice sloppy ground under the sullage pump out sprinkler on a hot day!


----------



## venus (May 15, 2008)

Love the muddy look on Nuggett. lol

He looks very happy with himself


----------



## benjemen (May 15, 2008)

Here is my beagle oliver. aka The landscaper
He loves re arranging our garden every damn night


----------



## Ryan93 (May 15, 2008)

ssssmithy said:


> this is our little girl misty


 
aww cute husky you have there smithy, we use to have a siberian husky, but he was put to sleep due to maling a cat.


----------



## Lewy (May 15, 2008)

venus said:


> Love the muddy look on Nuggett. lol
> 
> He looks very happy with himself


 

Thanks. Yeah he sure had a blast playing in the puddles he made! Didn't smell the best afterwoods though! Now we leave the sullage sprinkler out the back in the sheep yard so there's no irresistable temptation for him.


----------



## Lewy (May 15, 2008)

More cute baby Nugget photos.










and one of puppy Ube drinking out of the big dogs bucket


----------



## Vincent21 (May 15, 2008)

Beautiful pictures guys!


----------



## spilota_variegata (May 15, 2008)

Annie the Golden Retriver. I bought her a a XMAS present for my wife. Best present I ever got myself


----------



## Vincent21 (May 15, 2008)

spilota_variegata said:


> Annie the Golden Retriver. I bought her a a XMAS present for my wife. Best present I ever got myself



How old is she?


----------



## spilota_variegata (May 15, 2008)

When Annie grew up, she became the babysitter


----------



## spilota_variegata (May 15, 2008)

Vincent21 said:


> How old is she?



She's five now..


----------



## Vincent21 (May 15, 2008)

spilota_variegata said:


> When Annie grew up, she became the babysitter



She's grown extremely big since the last picture.


----------



## 888lowndes888 (May 15, 2008)

Carcass said:


> OK, how many dog lovers out there? I train dogs for a living {obedience/protection} & own two Belgian Malinois, m/f, both pedigree. My male was imported from o/s and my girl is from a breeder in the southern highlands. I love "em all so tell us about your Rottie, Staffy, mutt or whatever!


You wouldn't happen to know Beljekali Belgians would you?? breeding Gron's and Terv's. They are from southern highland area and are my gf's parents.


----------



## Miss B (May 17, 2008)

Aw Ishka, Olaf is gorgeous!



Ryan93 said:


> aww cute husky you have there smithy, we use to have a siberian husky, but he was put to sleep due to maling a cat.



He was PTS for mauling a cat?  A lot of Sibes have a high prey drive, it's just the way they are. My OH's Sibe once caught and killed a cat when it wandered into his backyard, but there is no way the dog would have been destroyed because of it.

Here's a sneak peek of our little girl who will be arriving in just over a week.


----------



## Carcass (May 18, 2008)

Here are some pics of my dogs as promised, sorry I took so long to put them on!


----------



## Carcass (May 18, 2008)

888lowndes888 said:


> You wouldn't happen to know Beljekali Belgians would you?? breeding Gron's and Terv's. They are from southern highland area and are my gf's parents.


I know of them, however I got my female from KONRIKA Kennels. They no longer breed as they are a bit to old now.:?


----------



## rmcneill (May 18, 2008)

Carcass, your doga are amazing!! im soo jelouse


----------



## Carcass (May 19, 2008)

rmcneill said:


> Carcass, your doga are amazing!! im soo jelouse


Thank you very much!!!! I am surprised as many of you out there know the breed, I usually get asked if they are G/S cross.:lol:


----------



## Miss B (May 20, 2008)

Nice dogs Carcass. We get Malinois at work sometimes, they are owned by RAAF.


----------



## DanTheReptileMan (May 21, 2008)

Heres my dog sparky posing for the camera when we took him out fishing on the boat
wire head jack russle


----------



## krissy78 (May 21, 2008)

Fantastic looking dogs guys, I have a 15 month old German Shepherd she is mostly black with tan her name is Keeza. I bought her from a breeder who really had no idea and am currently nursing her back to health. I believe she is very under weight although the vet says she is fine. I am able to play her rib cage like a xylophone. Not my idea of fine. Will post pics once I have her in tip top condition.


----------



## Tatelina (May 21, 2008)

DanTheReptileMan said:


> Heres my dog sparky posing for the camera when we took him out fishing on the boat
> wire head jack russle



That's such a nice photo!


----------



## waruikazi (May 21, 2008)

Here's some new shots of my boy. Little pain in the bum i like to call him now.


----------



## venus (May 21, 2008)

Lovely dogs everyone, bullys are real characters, love them. Your little pain in the bum looks pretty comfy on the couch though. lol

Do you keep him out of the sun mostly? Being white with that pink nose......ouchies. I have the same problem, my staffy bitch is white and I have to really keep her out of the sun in the summer, which is hard because she would be happy laying in the sun on her back for hours lol


----------



## waruikazi (May 21, 2008)

He does what he likes mostly, but nearly always stays inside. So far the sun hasn't been a big problem.


----------



## venus (May 21, 2008)

Its good he stays inside a lot, because the whites are prone to skin cancer, and his nose is very pink.


----------



## Carcass (May 21, 2008)

Miss B said:


> Nice dogs Carcass. We get Malinois at work sometimes, they are owned by RAAF.


Thank you, where do you work?


----------



## Miss B (May 25, 2008)

Carcass said:


> Thank you, where do you work?



Veterinary hospital not far from the RAAF breeding facility.


----------

